# Brekenridge



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Whats up everybody most of you have been very helpful in answering my questions and I thank you for that. Finally pulled the trigger and booked a trip to Breck in February with a bunch of my buddies. Unfortanetly no whistler for me this year due to passport issues with a few members of our group but maybe its better off not going to such a big mountain for my first trip out west. Anyone have any comments on breck or any tips for me?


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

slowmkv said:


> Whats up everybody most of you have been very helpful in answering my questions and I thank you for that. Finally pulled the trigger and booked a trip to Breck in February with a bunch of my buddies. Unfortanetly no whistler for me this year due to passport issues with a few members of our group but maybe its better off not going to such a big mountain for my first trip out west. Anyone have any comments on breck or any tips for me?


Grab some beers at the Breckenridge Brewery. The brew their own stuff and it is fantastic.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Get a crepe from Crepes a la Cart.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

and a hearty second to Breckenridge Brewery.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Grab some beers at the Breckenridge Brewery. The brew their own stuff and it is fantastic.


Yeah I had come across the Breckenridge Brewery while searching through restaurants and bars. Im not a big drinker but my buddies are so im sure they will want to stop there.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

rfrich74 said:


> Get a crepe from Crepes a la Cart.


I fu*cking love crepes most definitely will stop there.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Well the bad news is that Colorado isn't doing that well this year with snow. If it was possible to change your trip to Tahoe, Mammoth, or maybe the PNW you might be better off. However, if you can't, I"m sure you will still have a great time.

Now with that said, I've got about 16 days in so far this season I think. I haven't been to Breck yet, but I haven't heard great things about their conditions thus far. I've been to BC, Vail, ABasin, and Keystone so far this season. I only went to Abasin early season, so I can't comment on their conditions right now. BC and Vail are much better than Keystone though by far as conditions are concerned. I'm assuming they are probably better than Breck as well. I could be wrong though. 

If you want to ride groomers, you can pretty much go anywhere and it will be ok. Otherwise, I would say stick to BC or Vail. If you want something a little smaller and more laid back, I would suggest ABasin or Loveland.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

smoke lots of trees..while in the trees


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> I fu*cking love crepes most definitely will stop there.


Those. Are. The. Best. Crepes.

The wait can get up to an hour long, STAY IN LINE!!!
It's so worth it.


----------



## The Intern (Feb 24, 2011)

Zcev5454 said:


> Those. Are. The. Best. Crepes.
> 
> The wait can get up to an hour long, STAY IN LINE!!!
> It's so worth it.


Or you could go to the french bakery toward the southside of town get a much better crepe and not stand outside in the cold.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

The Intern said:


> Or you could go to the french bakery toward the southside of town get a much better crepe and not stand outside in the cold.


Or you could slam a bloody mary and go ride...


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Toomeyct said:


> Well the bad news is that Colorado isn't doing that well this year with snow. If it was possible to change your trip to Tahoe, Mammoth, or maybe the PNW you might be better off. However, if you can't, I"m sure you will still have a great time.
> 
> Now with that said, I've got about 16 days in so far this season I think. I haven't been to Breck yet, but I haven't heard great things about their conditions thus far. I've been to BC, Vail, ABasin, and Keystone so far this season. I only went to Abasin early season, so I can't comment on their conditions right now. BC and Vail are much better than Keystone though by far as conditions are concerned. I'm assuming they are probably better than Breck as well. I could be wrong though.
> 
> If you want to ride groomers, you can pretty much go anywhere and it will be ok. Otherwise, I would say stick to BC or Vail. If you want something a little smaller and more laid back, I would suggest ABasin or Loveland.


Yes I am well aware of the conditions after booking the trip but figured it might get better by the time we go. I doubt we can change the trip but will look into it.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Zcev5454 said:


> Those. Are. The. Best. Crepes.
> 
> The wait can get up to an hour long, STAY IN LINE!!!
> It's so worth it.


I dont know how I feel about waiting an hour for a crepe lol but im all about the best.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> Yes I am well aware of the conditions after booking the trip but figured it might get better by the time we go. I doubt we can change the trip but will look into it.


I figured that was probably the case. You will still have a great time. Though if you want better terrain at the moment, I would recommend a short drive to Vail or BC unless you have already bought lift tickets at Breck.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Toomeyct said:


> I figured that was probably the case. You will still have a great time. Though if you want better terrain at the moment, I would recommend a short drive to Vail or BC unless you have already bought lift tickets at Breck.


Vail is on our agenda for at least one day during our trip.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> Vail is on our agenda for at least one day during our trip.


BC is also nice. I was just there last weekend as well as Vail. Its about 10 more minutes down I70 and probably worth checking out. Free parking is definitely easier and the terrain was also nice. What kind of stuff do you guys like to ride?


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Toomeyct said:


> BC is also nice. I was just there last weekend as well as Vail. Its about 10 more minutes down I70 and probably worth checking out. Free parking is definitely easier and the terrain was also nice. What kind of stuff do you guys like to ride?


Honestly im from the east coast so anything is better than what we ride here. Kind of sucks that they arent getting any snow and the trip is booked. Honestly we love riding glades all day and some park. A nice day with some pow and backcountry is all we are looking for, hopefully the weather turns around and we get some nice days.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> Honestly im from the east coast so anything is better than what we ride here. Kind of sucks that they arent getting any snow and the trip is booked. Honestly we love riding glades all day and some park. A nice day with some pow and backcountry is all we are looking for, hopefully the weather turns around and we get some nice days.


Some other members may be able to give you more advice on Glades as I haven't really ventured into that type of riding yet. I would say if you want to ride park one day, stick with Breck or Keystone, and on the days you want to ride anything else, head to BC or Vail. 

As for conditions and snow, I would take a look at this website:

The Colorado Daily Snow | OpenSnow

Hes about the best forecaster I've seen for snow in Colorado so far. Looks like its going to be dry till around the last week of January and then it may turn around.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

The Intern said:


> Or you could go to the french bakery toward the southside of town get a much better crepe and not stand outside in the cold.


At 10pm? And you don't get the satisfaction of watching the 'heads in the cart enjoying creating your crepe. Those dudes treat crepes like a work of art.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Snowboard at Keystone and Arapahoe Basin. It's easy to visit the other Summit mountains because there is a bus that goes from Breck, keystone, and Arapahoe Basin. Also Copper Mountain is not too far away. If you are renting a car, fill up at a shell station because they are offering 2 for ones at Copper. I think Saturday is blocked out. Keystone has much closer free parking and Arapahoe Basin has parking you can ride too.

In the Town of Breckenridge you will find many restaurants and shops, most are independent small businesses. Skip the Vail owned crap on the mountain and the bases, they suck and are very pricy. Ride the gondola into town you will find better quality restaurants and shops at walking distance.

Good places

:laugh: FOOD! DRINKS!

Clints (coffee)
The Crown (late night buzzed coffee)
Daylight Donuts (fatty grease breckfast and yummy donuts/coffee)
Geopedros(sp?) pizza and Italian food, they sell slices
Stella's Hungry Horse (food cart very close to Gondola in town, yummy!)
Empire Hamburger, bar (big fancy burgers) 
Agree about those Crepes
Liquid Lounge (Breck crazy bar)
Motherloaded Tavern (tall cans! Trivia!)
Euro Deli, (they have perogies :yahoo

SHOPS

Mountain Wave, (best rentals most helpful shop)
Big Hit Snowboard Shop, (steezy good deals)
Peak a Boo Toys (great place for kids, lots of cool stuff)
Pets Sake Thrift Store, (good clean used stuff)

Walking down mainstreet at Breck is good people watching and is interesting.

Ofcourse there's more good shops and restaurants than the ones I listed.


----------



## mmarshall776 (Jan 31, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> Honestly im from the east coast so anything is better than what we ride here. Kind of sucks that they arent getting any snow and the trip is booked. Honestly we love riding glades all day and some park. A nice day with some pow and backcountry is all we are looking for, hopefully the weather turns around and we get some nice days.


I'm in the same boat. East coast rider on my first trip out west at the end of February. We booked our tickets not knowing it was the same week as Vail is hosting the Burton US Open.

I work with someone who has been out there and he advised me to skip Breck and Keystone(unless we're gonna take the cats) and just go to Vail and BC. He also said I-70 gets a ton of traffic in the morning and we should leave extremely early if we're coming from right outside Denver (we'll be in Aspen Park). 

I saw a previous post on here about free parking, do you have to pay for parking at some of the Vail Resorts mountains!?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

You have to pay for parking at the bigger Vail Spots.....ie Breck and Vail. Breck has shuttle parking, but it is retardedly far away. Others may have better suggestions, but I've been there a few times and found nothing.


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

Use the free shuttles around Breck, you can get anywhere in the town in under 10 mins. It also can get you from peak to peak at the base.


----------



## mmarshall776 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone willing to offer a plan of attack as to which mountains to hit on which days?

We planned on getting a 6 out of 7 day pass from Vail (so we could go to any of their mountains) with the first day being Saturday and the last being Friday.

I was thinking BC Saturday, Key Sunday, Vail Monday (maybe Key at night), Day off Tuesday, Breck Wednesday, Vail Thursday, Breck Friday.

Would a second day at Breck be a waste? I have read the lift lines can be an hour plus at times. Would it be better spent as a third day at Vail or a second day at BC or Keystone?

Suggestions?


----------



## Zcev5454 (Dec 2, 2012)

On our trip, vail had the worst lift lines, an hour and a half, because of how there's only like 2 lifts(born free, gondola) in that small village.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Two days at Breck is completely understandable, and probably necessary. There is a lot of friggin terrain to cover! Personally, I like Breck better than Beaver Creek, but that is assuming there is snow. Without snow, it doesn't matter which Mtn you hit. The snow gods need to awaken ASAP, please!

Breck and Vail are busiest, obviously, on the weekends. Lift lines can be crazy at the get-go, but once you get up from the access lines, you should be a lot better. Get away from the pack and the lines will be much smaller.


----------



## s1mple (Sep 8, 2011)

mmarshall776 said:


> Anyone willing to offer a plan of attack as to which mountains to hit on which days?
> 
> We planned on getting a 6 out of 7 day pass from Vail (so we could go to any of their mountains) with the first day being Saturday and the last being Friday.
> 
> ...


I have a similar trip planned towards the beginning of Feb. We bought a 4 of 6 day pass. 

I'm curious if I could ride breck during the day, and goto keystone for night session without using my next day. Does anyone know if this is possible?? I'm staying in a ski-in/out at breck, and want to ride as much as I can so I'm willing to drive to keystone for night sessions. As you can see from my location, New Orleans, WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO RIDE AT ALL!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Two days at Breck is completely understandable, and probably necessary. There is a lot of friggin terrain to cover! Personally, I like Breck better than Beaver Creek, but that is assuming there is snow. Without snow, it doesn't matter which Mtn you hit. The snow gods need to awaken ASAP, please!
> 
> Breck and Vail are busiest, obviously, on the weekends. Lift lines can be crazy at the get-go, but once you get up from the access lines, you should be a lot better. Get away from the pack and the lines will be much smaller.


You need to go to Beaver Creek with me next time you're in town. It will change your perspective of it.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

s1mple said:


> I have a similar trip planned towards the beginning of Feb. We bought a 4 of 6 day pass.
> 
> I'm curious if I could ride breck during the day, and goto keystone for night session without using my next day. Does anyone know if this is possible?? I'm staying in a ski-in/out at breck, and want to ride as much as I can so I'm willing to drive to keystone for night sessions. As you can see from my location, New Orleans, WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO RIDE AT ALL!!


I'm gonna be in colorado too 8-11 feb with couple friends. Where can i find these passes? the ones from snow.com are all sold out for the season.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

s1mple said:


> I have a similar trip planned towards the beginning of Feb. We bought a 4 of 6 day pass.
> 
> I'm curious if I could ride breck during the day, and goto keystone for night session without using my next day. Does anyone know if this is possible?? I'm staying in a ski-in/out at breck, and want to ride as much as I can so I'm willing to drive to keystone for night sessions. As you can see from my location, New Orleans, WE DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO RIDE AT ALL!!


I'm in Atlanta, which is probably almost as bad as being in NOLA in terms of snowboarding (though I can get a fix by driving 3.5 hours if I don't mind riding down the bunny hill at Cataloochee).

A night session after an all day session is pretty tough. Even if you manage to not collapse and go home early during the night session, you'll end up the worse for it the following day. 

IMO, you'll be doing ok if you can stay disciplined enough to wake up, get first chair every morning and stick around till the lifts close each of those 4 days.

Important: If you have never been to Breckenridge, then prepare to have your ass whooped by the altitude difference (ESPECIALLY coming from NOLA).

Take it very easy your first 12-24 hours after you land. Hydrate yourself more than normal. Take it easy on the alcohol (might be better not to booze at all until the 2nd night or so), and if you do ride that first night in, don't push yourself too hard. Even if you don't get headaches or short of breath, you will probably feel off... almost as if you were slightly depressed.

I hope the snow gets better for your trip. I haven't been to Breck in many years, but you can actually get a reasonably priced lunch at Imperial burger, and the the mango/pork burrito at Mi Casa is the yummiest meal I had there.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> I'm in Atlanta, which is probably almost as bad as being in NOLA in terms of snowboarding (though I can get a fix by driving 3.5 hours if I don't mind riding down the bunny hill at Cataloochee).
> 
> A night session after an all day session is pretty tough. Even if you manage to not collapse and go home early during the night session, you'll end up the worse for it the following day.
> 
> ...


Take this to the bank. I visited Breck from Florida last year and even though I stayed hydrated before and during the trip the altitude got to me for the first few days. As far has hitting Keystone for a night session, it still counts as the same day on your pass. However as Tarzan pointed out riding Breck all day then hopping over to Keystone at night will kick your ass unless you are in tip top shape. Besides already being tired from riding all day there is some downtime between when Breck closes and Keystone opens for night riding where your muscles will turn to stone. On the gondola ride up at Keystone I thought it was going to be epic because it was a beautiful night but ended up getting my ass handed to me and limping home after my first lap. My wife was much smarter to hang out in Starbucks with her laptop....lol


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You need to go to Beaver Creek with me next time you're in town. It will change your perspective of it.


No doubt BC has some goodness to it. I was there the Monday or Tuesday of President's Day weekend. Probably Monday, and was blacked-out at Breck. Either way, yeah, I'd be down for a tour of BC......I'm sure you can serve-up the goodness that exists there. Remember, it was last season. Grumpiness all-around. I'll be back in town the last two weeks of February. Not sure if I'm going to Stay in the Breck area or out towards Avon. I'll figure lodging in the next two weeks.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Toomeyct said:


> Some other members may be able to give you more advice on Glades as I haven't really ventured into that type of riding yet. I would say if you want to ride park one day, stick with Breck or Keystone, and on the days you want to ride anything else, head to BC or Vail.
> 
> As for conditions and snow, I would take a look at this website:
> 
> ...


Thanks dude I appreicate it


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

mmarshall776 said:


> I'm in the same boat. East coast rider on my first trip out west at the end of February. We booked our tickets not knowing it was the same week as Vail is hosting the Burton US Open.
> 
> I work with someone who has been out there and he advised me to skip Breck and Keystone(unless we're gonna take the cats) and just go to Vail and BC. He also said I-70 gets a ton of traffic in the morning and we should leave extremely early if we're coming from right outside Denver (we'll be in Aspen Park).
> 
> I saw a previous post on here about free parking, do you have to pay for parking at some of the Vail Resorts mountains!?


What week you heading there I arrive in co on the 28th.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Two days at Breck is completely understandable, and probably necessary. There is a lot of friggin terrain to cover! Personally, I like Breck better than Beaver Creek, but that is assuming there is snow. Without snow, it doesn't matter which Mtn you hit. The snow gods need to awaken ASAP, please!
> 
> Breck and Vail are busiest, obviously, on the weekends. Lift lines can be crazy at the get-go, but once you get up from the access lines, you should be a lot better. Get away from the pack and the lines will be much smaller.


Thanks I think we might do breck, vail, and abasin. But im not sure yet I would like to have a game plan before we get there though. Also snow will change where we ride.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

If your planning on riding breck, wax your board for the flat spots :laugh: Don't get me wrong there is some awesome terrain, but breck's greens are like bunny hills, and there cat walks are ridiculous (vails catwalks are worse). When I first started snowboarding, I rarely waxed my board and was always peddling through the flats. Now I cruise by the other peddlers


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't ridden anywhere with longer flats than Vail. My skier friends have told me that Alta is worse, but they don't allow snowboarders there anyway!


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

budderbear said:


> If your planning on riding breck, wax your board for the flat spots :laugh: Don't get me wrong there is some awesome terrain, but breck's greens are like bunny hills, and there cat walks are ridiculous (vails catwalks are worse). When I first started snowboarding, I rarely waxed my board and was always peddling through the flats. Now I cruise by the other peddlers


I will most definitely wax the sh*t out of my board then lol.


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

I did Breck for two days, one day at Vail and one day at BC last week and it was cold cold cold. 

Breck - didn't think the catwalks were that bad, made it from peak 7 to 9 with no problems. The top of the peak 8(?), where the access is to the T-bar and 6 chair, was rough going with the wind conditions and overall lack of snow. 

Vail - i thought they were a little worse, but worth it for sure to get to the bowls. Sometimes, it was my fault because I didn't know the area well enough. Definately not the worse I've seen (Heavenly IMO).


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

chinobiz19 said:


> I did Breck for two days, one day at Vail and one day at BC last week and it was cold cold cold.
> 
> Breck - didn't think the catwalks were that bad, made it from peak 7 to 9 with no problems. The top of the peak 8(?), where the access is to the T-bar and 6 chair, was rough going with the wind conditions and overall lack of snow.
> 
> Vail - i thought they were a little worse, but worth it for sure to get to the bowls. Sometimes, it was my fault because I didn't know the area well enough. Definately not the worse I've seen (Heavenly IMO).


So i think we are doing breck the first and the then vail the second. I heard the bowls at vail are crazy but take forever to get to.


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

The back bowls at Vail are a must do; do not go to Vail and skip the back bowls because you heard it took too long to get to; I've only been to Vail twice, and we pretty much spent our entire time in the bowls; still haven't seen the front side of the mountain, but that was kind of the idea to avoid the lines.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

chinobiz19 said:


> The back bowls at Vail are a must do; do not go to Vail and skip the back bowls because you heard it took too long to get to; I've only been to Vail twice, and we pretty much spent our entire time in the bowls; still haven't seen the front side of the mountain, but that was kind of the idea to avoid the lines.


One of my buddies who is coming along was at vail last year and said he rode the bowls all day long. Im cool with the wait for some sick riding. What time does vail open?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I second the notion of "do not skip the backbowls at Vail". They are great. I was just up there last weekend and despite the lack of snow recently there was still plenty of untracked pow to be had. I have a feeling a lot of people think the back bowls are too far out of the way, which is fine by me, keeps em fresh.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Big Foot said:


> I second the notion of "do not skip the backbowls at Vail". They are great. I was just up there last weekend and despite the lack of snow recently there was still plenty of untracked pow to be had. I have a feeling a lot of people think the back bowls are too far out of the way, which is fine by me, keeps em fresh.


I cant wait! Im staying in breck what time should we head out to make it to vail and make way to the bowls?


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> One of my buddies who is coming along was at vail last year and said he rode the bowls all day long. Im cool with the wait for some sick riding. What time does vail open?


The gondola starts at 8:30. Though one day I got in line at 8 with about 15 other people and they let us go ahead and go up. First tracks 

I would say get there at 7:30, get in line at 8, and you will basically have the mountain with about 20 other people until about 10:30 or 11. Its worth getting up early. The same goes for most mountains out here. The crowds don't start till 11 or so unless its some kind of crazy powder day.

Edit: For your other question. I rent a condo with friends in silverthorne which is about 10-15 mins from Breck. So I would say if you are staying in Breck or Frisco, head out about 6:45 or 7 and you will get there for when the gondola starts.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

slowmkv said:


> I cant wait! Im staying in breck what time should we head out to make it to vail and make way to the bowls?


During the week, it usually took us ~40 minutes. On the weekend, you might want to consider sleeping there, lol.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

slowmkv said:


> I cant wait! Im staying in breck what time should we head out to make it to vail and make way to the bowls?


Like Toomey said, planning to arrive around 7:30AM is a good plan, that gives you a half hour to gear up and get to the gondola. Breck is about a half hour away from Vail, so if you leave your hotel around 7:00AM you should be good to go.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Also my advice applies to Vail and parking in the garage. If you want to try for free parking, I would suggest getting there earlier as you have to ride a shuttle. The same applies for BC even though free parking is easier there. 

I've tried the vail garage ticket trick and it didn't work for me


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

Watch the weather though... the roads can get dicey if there's a storm, so prepare accordingly!


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't believe I almost forgot this but another food suggestion in Breck is Rasta Pasta. Had an awesome lunch there one day and I highly recommend the actual "Rasta Pasta" dish.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Big Foot said:


> Like Toomey said, planning to arrive around 7:30AM is a good plan, that gives you a half hour to gear up and get to the gondola. Breck is about a half hour away from Vail, so if you leave your hotel around 7:00AM you should be good to go.


Thanks dude I was looking last night trying to find a shuttle.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> During the week, it usually took us ~40 minutes. On the weekend, you might want to consider sleeping there, lol.


Why is that?


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Toomeyct said:


> The gondola starts at 8:30. Though one day I got in line at 8 with about 15 other people and they let us go ahead and go up. First tracks
> 
> I would say get there at 7:30, get in line at 8, and you will basically have the mountain with about 20 other people until about 10:30 or 11. Its worth getting up early. The same goes for most mountains out here. The crowds don't start till 11 or so unless its some kind of crazy powder day.
> 
> Edit: For your other question. I rent a condo with friends in silverthorne which is about 10-15 mins from Breck. So I would say if you are staying in Breck or Frisco, head out about 6:45 or 7 and you will get there for when the gondola starts.


Thats so sick Ill definitely be there first chair. Just need to find a shuttle service to take us over there.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

rfrich74 said:


> Can't believe I almost forgot this but another food suggestion in Breck is Rasta Pasta. Had an awesome lunch there one day and I highly recommend the actual "Rasta Pasta" dish.


Lol Ill most definitely try that out. Thanks for all the suggestions if any of you guys are out there that week lets go shred.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

slowmkv said:


> So i think we are doing breck the first and the then vail the second. I heard the bowls at vail are crazy but take forever to get to.


I should be in town, then. Hit me up if you want to meet up and hit Breck.


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

Angels Hollow ... some of the best food I've ever had ... I'm at Breck almost every weekend ... but live down in Colorado Springs


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> I should be in town, then. Hit me up if you want to meet up and hit Breck.


Hit me up when you get into town and lets make some laps, hopefully we have snow by then.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hit me up when you get into town and lets make some laps, hopefully we have snow by then.


Already on the agenda, brother!

I'll be getting into town by the 18th.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good shouldn't have anything going on around then other than daily product development.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Toomeyct said:


> The gondola starts at 8:30. Though one day I got in line at 8 with about 15 other people and they let us go ahead and go up. First tracks
> 
> I would say get there at 7:30, get in line at 8, and you will basically have the mountain with about 20 other people until about 10:30 or 11. Its worth getting up early. The same goes for most mountains out here. The crowds don't start till 11 or so unless its some kind of crazy powder day.
> 
> Edit: For your other question. I rent a condo with friends in silverthorne which is about 10-15 mins from Breck. So I would say if you are staying in Breck or Frisco, head out about 6:45 or 7 and you will get there for when the gondola starts.



I go up pretty much every morning for first chair in lionshead because no one hits the mountain until around 10. This includes the holidays. To get to the back bowls just go up vail village gondola ONE. Then take chair 4 and drop into sun up bowl. 

Www.nextbus.com on your smart phone will tell you the bus time. I'd get into vail by 730 and grab a shuttle to town from the north side frontage road in west vail. The parking down there on the road is free.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> I should be in town, then. Hit me up if you want to meet up and hit Breck.


That would be cool ill most definitely hit you up.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

SobeHall said:


> Angels Hollow ... some of the best food I've ever had ... I'm at Breck almost every weekend ... but live down in Colorado Springs


I just looked up the menu place looks legit.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Just found this thread. Will be out 1st week in Feb., staying in Breck. Thanks to all for the great info.!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

bobthegood said:


> Just found this thread. Will be out 1st week in Feb., staying in Breck. Thanks to all for the great info.!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Most definitely reply back to this thread after your trip and let me know how it went!


----------



## Dakota.D (Feb 17, 2012)

ill be there 25-30.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

US Open is in vail the last week of feb, first weekend of march.... Should be fun.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Argo said:


> US Open is in vail the last week of feb, first weekend of march.... Should be fun.


It completely slipped my mind thats the same week. How is the mountain when they hold the open?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This is the first year but vail is enormous so even on the busiest days it's not horrible. I spent the last four days in copper for my sons comps and I now fucking hate copper. Gaper galor and lines that are insane. Vails lines move fast overall and it's rare that you have to wait when it isn't a holiday. Most people will stick to the golden peak side or vail village area. The backsides and Blue skys outer areas, lions head and steeper blues and black runs are pretty empty generally. 

Busiest lines are the gondolas, chair 4..... I have never waited more than 20 minutes on the busiest days in the group line cause I had family here. Usually I just hit the singles line and might wait 2-5 minutes when it's packed.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

A friend and myself are heading to Breckenridge Feb. 20-27, this thread is helpful! Any locals know how do the conditions typically look for end of Feb? Looking at historical snowfall it looks like a great week to be there from what onthesnow shows


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> A friend and myself are heading to Breckenridge Feb. 20-27, this thread is helpful! Any locals know how do the conditions typically look for end of Feb? Looking at historical snowfall it looks like a great week to be there from what onthesnow shows


February has always been a good month for snow since I've been here 2008 to now ... I usually plan a trip to Wolf Creek in February, they usually get slammed, last time I was in Wolf Creek in February we got 26" overnight ... it was amaze balls. Breck has been getting decent snow, although not consistently but it is getting big snow intermittently. You should be fine on that week.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

*Breck for Presidents Weekend?*

I usually don't plan a trip on Presidents weekend, But it couldn't be avoided this yr. We are staying in Breck from 2/12/16-2/20/16 I'm thinking instead of boarding Brck Sat,Sun,Mon Goto Vail those days and maybe it wont be so crowded. What do you think?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is going to be a giant shit show at any of the Vail resorts in the area.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> I think it is going to be a giant shit show at any of the Vail resorts in the area.


Yeah, I thought so. I'm looking for an alternative. I was thinking its a bigger Place, More room to move around.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Argo put up some actual photos of lift lines somwheres...*

There are a couple tricks to riding on Presiden't day weekend.

Here are my top 2:

-stay home and try heroin or meth (don't knock it till u try it)

-take a hammer to your thumb also while staying at home


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I heard Keystone was the place to be on Prez day wknd.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats ridiculous


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll just stay at Breck then. F driving for crowds. Where do you think I should be to beat some of the crowd?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> I'll just stay at Breck then. F driving for crowds. Where do you think I should be to beat some of the crowd?


Crested Butte, Wolf Creek, Purgatory, Powderhorn, Hesperus


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Hesperus, hah... I have actually ridden there, never thought it would come up on this forum.

In all seriousness, Purgatory and Crested Butte can be very crowded. 

But, yeah, you are most likely screwed....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> Hesperus, hah... I have actually ridden there, never thought it would come up on this forum.
> 
> In all seriousness, Purgatory and Crested Butte can be very crowded.
> 
> But, yeah, you are most likely screwed....


Drove by Hesperus just after X-mas, lift was turning, maybe 10 cars in the lot. I wanna hit Powderhorn..........hear they have some really nice trees.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I'll have Tues- Fri 4 days with less of a crowd. Snowboarding on a crowded Mt is better than work


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Well I'll have Tues- Fri 4 days with less of a crowd. Snowboarding on a crowded Mt is better than work


Hell yeah.........think of it as reality TV on the weekend and enjoy the show.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a Powderhorn season pass for 4 years (Purgatory for maybe 7 or 8 years before that?).. it's pretty nice, actually. If they get enough snow, the run "Sweet Misery" (at Powderhorn) is a legit double diamond run...

It's been several years, can't remember the trees to well...


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Purgatory looks like a nice place but thats 6hrs away. I'll hope for the best and visit the resorts close to Breck. If its real bad crowd wise maybe get a Intermediate lesson to bypass the lines.


----------

